# Internal wing tanks



## comiso90 (Feb 25, 2010)

What was the first aircraft with internal wing tanks? Bladder or rigid tanks? This is a feature that's easy to take for granted but it's a pretty significant innovation.


.


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am not sure what you mean?

Internal tank -- tank mounted within the wing

Integral tank-- tank shell forms part of the structure of the wing or structure of the wing forms the shell of the tank.

some WW I aircraft tanks had tanks mounted in the upper wings and used gravity feed to the engine. Some were even airfoil shaped even if they bulge a bit compared to the rest of the wing.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 26, 2010)

Either... storing fuel in the wing.
Seems like the wings on most WW1 aircraft were too thin to have tanks inside the wing. Also load balance is absolutely critical on small ww1 planes. When did they have pumps or mechanisms in place to ensure that the left wing used fuel at the same rate as the right wing?

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> Either... storing fuel in the wing.
> Seems like the wings on most WW1 aircraft were too thin to have tanks inside the wing. Also load balance is absolutely critical on small ww1 planes. *When did they have pumps or mechanisms in place to ensure that the left wing used fuel at the same rate as the right wing?*


If there is proper venting on each wing, they will feed just about evenly. The same set up is still used on Cessna singles. Even if one feeds more than another, the tank holding more fuel will eventually catch up.


----------



## davparlr (Feb 26, 2010)

The F2A, P-38, 39, and 40 all had wing tanks, the F2A was first to fly, December, 37. I don't know much other aircraft.

Apparently the Hurricane had wing tanks.


----------

